# Do you use a seatbelt?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Inspired by this thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=119430


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I try to each time I go out...but once in a while I do forget. But my 6 year old little girl is a wonderful reminder.









Good poll...should be interesting to see what the results are!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hell no,I am one of them people that have had more friends die with them than without







I will never where one


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nah, dont need to in the vehicles i drive.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yes always.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Always 100%.
They are proven to save lives and prevent serious injury.
Having been in an accident and seeing what happens to people who don't wear them, it's just not worth the chance.








Vid supporting seatbelt use.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yes! all the time


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Being one of the first people on the scene of an accident where NO ONE out of four people were wearing seatbelts - and let me tell you there was a LOT of blood - I try to always wear mine. It's a natural reflex to put on the safety belt when I get into a vehicle. I don't forget.

I'd like to see the evidence that says wearing seatbelts kills people - because I hear people talk about it all the time. But have never seen a comprehensive study.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Being one of the first people on the scene of an accident where NO ONE out of four people were wearing seatbelts - and let me tell you there was a LOT of blood - I try to always wear mine. It's a natural reflex to put on the safety belt when I get into a vehicle. I don't forget.
> 
> I'd like to see the evidence that says wearing seatbelts kills people - because I hear people talk about it all the time. But have never seen a comprehensive study.


Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My vehicle will not SHUT UP until I put on the seat belt. Alternatively, it makes no sound when the gas is low









I think the odds of drowning or burning are significantly lower than flying out of the windshield. There's a horrifying vid of someone going through a windshield into on coming traffic on a freeway. It's on one of those sites with all those different vids...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.


Well I think seatbelt are more designed for car accidents involving a direct impact with another vehicle. In that case seatbelts are life savers.

You say that you knew someone who died from drowning in a lake and two other people died in vehicle fires. Well it was the drowning and the fires that killed them, the seatbelt still did it's job.

If they weren't wearing their seatbelts, then drowning or having a vehicle fire wouldn't matter too much because they would most likely already be killed from the accident itself.
But I don't know the exact situation...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yes! sometime i forget


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Every single time, even if it's a few hundred yard trip.

There's absolutely no excuse for not wearing one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> > Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.
> 
> 
> Well I think seatbelt are more designed for car accidents involving a direct impact with another vehicle. In that case seatbelts are life savers.
> ...


Good reply,and I tottaly agree with ya.The end result still being though that the seatbelt was the direct result of them dieing though


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> > Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.
> 
> 
> Well I think seatbelt are more designed for car accidents involving a direct impact with another vehicle. In that case seatbelts are life savers.
> ...


The end result still being though that the seatbelt was the direct result of them dieing though 
[/quote]

If they were in a 30mph colission, and got hit by another car going 30mph and that was the result of both accidents, it would of been a 60mph colission and they would of most likely been killed without the seatbelts.

You don't stand much chance in a lake without a seatbelt either.

They must of already been unconscious or injured to much to escape anyway if they couldn't push a button to release the seatbelt.

There's alot of time before a fire would develop in a car crash, enough to release the seat belt and make an attempt to get out.

Which sounds like they were unconscious or injured to much to get out.

It certainly doesn't sound like it was the cause of their death to me.

Seatbelts save millions and millions of lives.

And anyone not wearing one in a car full of people who are will most likely be responsible for their deaths by crushing them.

There's absolutely no reason not to wear one.

Someone I know wired the seatbelts into the ECU so it simply won't start if everyone doesn't have their seatbelt on.

Which he put fowards to several car companys, he says Chrysler and Ford are already planning on implementing it into their cars in 2007 and 2008.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah but when we go down the street a block or 2 i dont.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i usually do but sometimes forget.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I almost never wear one unless I'm going on a long trip where I know troopers are going to be on the lookout. Guess I have a death wish..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

only if im in the passenger seat


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

5 point harness here. i dont wear it often though cuz its such a hassle putting it on n taking it off..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

rocker said:


> only if im in the passenger seat


Just remember if you're in the back without a seat belt, you'll most likely crush the person in front of you to death in a crash.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i use the seat belt everytime,

its habbit now and i do it without thinking


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> > Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.
> 
> 
> Well I think seatbelt are more designed for car accidents involving a direct impact with another vehicle. In that case seatbelts are life savers.
> ...


Good reply,and I tottaly agree with ya.The end result still being though that the seatbelt was the direct result of them dieing though








[/quote]

Whoa you serious? So you're telling me the split second it takes to push a button to undo a seatbelt was too long for your friend to think and to do when trying to get out of his vehicle to swim to safety/get out of a burning vehicle? Thats bullshit and you know it. If they died because they drowned/burned to death, it wasnt because of the seatbelt. It was because they couldnt find a way out or whatever external forces were going against them.

BTW, sorry for your loss. Those are two of the worst ways to die.









To answer the poll, I have automatic seatbelts so yes I always do.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I drive we'll say, ahem, rather *ASSERTIVE* and simply wear mine cause it keeps my ass in the seat. I used to not wear one, but since they just got done passing yet another law up here on this issue it makes more sense. I know it's safer to wear a seatbelt, however I disagree with the laws stating that we have to wear them. I think it's up to individual in that car to decide and not the government. Don't get me wrong, if you're a child, then yes of course you should have a seatbelt on, due to the simple fact of choice making at that age.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

jiggy said:


> 5 point harness here. i dont wear it often though cuz its such a hassle putting it on n taking it off..


Whats the point of even having it then? To look cool?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Always, without fail. I have three kids who need their dad around.


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> I try to each time I go out...but once in a while I do forget. But my 6 year old little girl is a wonderful reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too i always forget but my son is there to remind me all the time


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I drive we'll say, ahem, rather *ASSERTIVE* and simply wear mine cause it keeps my ass in the seat. I used to not wear one, but since they just got done passing yet another law up here on this issue it makes more sense. I know it's safer to wear a seatbelt, however I disagree with the laws stating that we have to wear them. I think it's up to individual in that car to decide and not the government. Don't get me wrong, if you're a child, then yes of course you should have a seatbelt on, due to the simple fact of choice making at that age.


Here in California they have signs set up all along the freeways, banners on buses, and even signs on some major expressways saying "Click-It or Ticket"...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> however I disagree with the laws stating that we have to wear them.


I Agree with the law if you have someone else in the car, because if you crash, just because you chose not to wear a seat belt and they did, you'll end up crushing them to death.

I Agree with the law all together really, even if you're on your own and choose not to wear a seat belt, and you crash, and die just because you couldn't be bothered to put a seat belt on.

Your family and friends will be devestated.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I don't use one unless I see a cop coming.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> > Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.
> 
> 
> Well I think seatbelt are more designed for car accidents involving a direct impact with another vehicle. In that case seatbelts are life savers.
> ...


Good reply,and I tottaly agree with ya.The end result still being though that the seatbelt was the direct result of them dieing though








[/quote]

Whoa you serious? So you're telling me the split second it takes to push a button to undo a seatbelt was too long for your friend to think and to do when trying to get out of his vehicle to swim to safety/get out of a burning vehicle? Thats bullshit and you know it. If they died because they drowned/burned to death, it wasnt because of the seatbelt. It was because they couldnt find a way out or whatever external forces were going against them.

BTW, sorry for your loss. Those are two of the worst ways to die.









To answer the poll, I have automatic seatbelts so yes I always do.
[/quote]

Lol that's right, I remember when you taught us that in the episode of McGyvor. Lol And actually lol yes, there is a stat for deaths actually CAUSED by seatbelts. However the statistic is low and it wouldn't do much good for the media to pump something that goes against most laws in most states now would it? Not trying to insult in anyway but humans don't respond well to being flung around in a metal box not to mention the extreme G's that are usually associated with a car accident. We tend to break and lose concisousness too. Simply undoing your seatbelt in these conditions is not that easy.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> > Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.
> 
> 
> Well I think seatbelt are more designed for car accidents involving a direct impact with another vehicle. In that case seatbelts are life savers.
> ...


Good reply,and I tottaly agree with ya.The end result still being though that the seatbelt was the direct result of them dieing though








[/quote]

Whoa you serious? So you're telling me the split second it takes to push a button to undo a seatbelt was too long for your friend to think and to do when trying to get out of his vehicle to swim to safety/get out of a burning vehicle? Thats bullshit and you know it. If they died because they drowned/burned to death, it wasnt because of the seatbelt. It was because they couldnt find a way out or whatever external forces were going against them.

BTW, sorry for your loss. Those are two of the worst ways to die.









To answer the poll, I have automatic seatbelts so yes I always do.
[/quote]

Simply undoing your seatbelt in these conditions is not that easy.
[/quote]

You've got no chance of escaping either if you're in that state.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> I don't use one unless I see a cop coming.


Naughy Christian


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> > Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.
> 
> 
> Well I think seatbelt are more designed for car accidents involving a direct impact with another vehicle. In that case seatbelts are life savers.
> ...


Good reply,and I tottaly agree with ya.The end result still being though that the seatbelt was the direct result of them dieing though








[/quote]

Whoa you serious? So you're telling me the split second it takes to push a button to undo a seatbelt was too long for your friend to think and to do when trying to get out of his vehicle to swim to safety/get out of a burning vehicle? Thats bullshit and you know it. If they died because they drowned/burned to death, it wasnt because of the seatbelt. It was because they couldnt find a way out or whatever external forces were going against them.

BTW, sorry for your loss. Those are two of the worst ways to die.









To answer the poll, I have automatic seatbelts so yes I always do.
[/quote]

Lol that's right, I remember when you taught us that in the episode of McGyvor. Lol And actually lol yes, there is a stat for deaths actually CAUSED by seatbelts. However the statistic is low and it wouldn't do much good for the media to pump something that goes against most laws in most states now would it? Not trying to insult in anyway but humans don't respond well to being flung around in a metal box not to mention the extreme G's that are usually associated with a car accident. We tend to break and lose concisousness too. Simply undoing your seatbelt in these conditions is not that easy.
[/quote]

When did I deny the possibility of seatbelts causing deaths? I just said in the instances that AK gave, without knowing full details, that it was pretty hard to blame it on the seatbelt given the extreme circumstances surrounding his friends accidents.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

It is very rare but seatbelts can sometimes be burned and melt which will instantly bond to your skin. This is one of only a few drawbacks I can think of when wearing a seatbelt. I can honestly only see a couple reasons for not wearing one but the situations that would justify this to me don't happen enough in common day events to warrant me to not wear them. I see both sides but if you simply go by probability it will show you have a MUCH higher probability of living if you are in fact wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> It is very rare but seatbelts can sometimes be burned and melt which will instantly bond to your skin. This is one of only a few drawbacks I can think of when wearing a seatbelt. I can honestly only see a couple reasons for not wearing one but the situations that would justify this to me don't happen enough in common day events to warrant me to not wear them. I see both sides but if you simply go by probability it will show you have a MUCH higher probability of living if you are in fact wearing a seatbelt.


Not to mention all the complications that come with airbags deploying. Those complaints run rampid about burns, whiplash, etc.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yup all the time


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 5 point harness here. i dont wear it often though cuz its such a hassle putting it on n taking it off..


Whats the point of even having it then? To look cool?:rasp:
[/quote]

for racing.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

jiggy said:


> 5 point harness here. i dont wear it often though cuz its such a hassle putting it on n taking it off..


Whats the point of even having it then? To look cool?:rasp:
[/quote]

for racing.








[/quote]

Well they're actually designed for a higher level of protection, support, and safer restraint.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I don't use one unless I see a cop coming.


I do the same :nod: ... I dont like to feel like i'm locked in the seat IMO


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

> *Work-Energy Principle*
> 
> *Wnet=1/2mv 2 final - 1/2mv 2 initial*
> 
> ...


Ha! In Your Faces!

Actually...I have no idea what it means...I'm a math moron...









But this is supposed to be the mathmatical equation that determines if it is safer for you to wear a seatbelt or not. There ARE times that it is safer to NOT wear your seatbelt. However, you would need to calculate this seconds prior to the accident...and I don't think that anyone could do that.

Here is the website...

Should You Wear Your Seatbelt?

Now don't make me bust out the Work-Energy Principal for Angular Quantities on you automobile seatbelt non-wearing biznatches!

PastorHomie don't play!

Is biznatches o.k. to say on P-Fury?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I can't belive that many don't wear seat belts.
I remember cars not having them at all.lol
Then they came out with the lap belts and in the early 70's shoulder belts were added to cars.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I buckled up each and every time.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

All the time.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I do everytime.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

no i always forget :nod:


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I dont usualy wear mine- and have had family die in wrecks while wearing them or be horribly disfigured and be told later that they had better odds of coming out of wreck in better shape had they not been wearing a seat belt. Thats not to prove they were safer, one cousin was ripped in two by her seatbelt due to force of the wreck- i dont think in that instance her chances of making it out alive were good.

on the other hand, twice in bad weather i've put my seatbelt on and within seconds the first time and within maybe 5 min the second been in some nasty wrecks- both times the cars were totaled and between the two i spent almost 9 days in the hospital, I'll give credit where credit is due- i';m positive in both wrecks i wooda died without the seatbelt.

Still hate wearing them though....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Always. I also wear a helmet and full racing suit.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I always wear my seatbelt, In fact I'm uncomfortable without it.

I thank my mother for that, she taught me well...


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

I noticed with my tinted windows I tend not not use them sometimes.



DrewBoOty said:


> Always. I also wear a helmet and full racing suit.


Its different on my dirt bike I am always fully suited with my helmet.


----------



## jagoot (Apr 13, 2006)

i forget somtimes..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Always.
Cant afford the ticket, will cut into the booze fund.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

I almost got in a car crash tonight...you ever go to turn left behind a big truck, and he switches gears and almost comes to a complete stop? Then the left hand signal changes to yellow...and you are still out there...then the other light turns green and people start driving? I got the sh*t honked out of me by one guy, he tore out and stopped within an foot from my car...I guess I deserved it tho, never follow trucks through left hand turn signals.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd say about 99% of the time, sometimes I forget for a brief period of time, but very rarely, it's something you have to do over and over until you do it without thinking even thinking about it, it might seem trivial but it might mean the difference between staying alive or dieing.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

No.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I always try to remember to wear it. I have to admit I do forget sometimes. I need to try harder.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

when i get into my car i put my seatbelt on before i turn the ignition. it's a reflex.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

THE FUK AHTA ALL WAS BUT BUKCLE UP OR

DIE, YOU BEE THE BUG ON THE WINDOW, YOU KNOW

THAT LAST THING THAT WENT THROUGHJT HIS MIND WAS RIGHT?

HIS ASS


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I put it on as a reflex everytime I get into the car. I can thank my parents for that. It even goes on when I am just backing my car up in the driveway or whatever, and I don't even realize it unless someone else is in the car with me because they always say something like "Wtf? Did you just put your seatbelt on? You are pulling your car forward 10 feet"

I can say without doubt that NOT wearing a seat belt for safety reasons is ignorant. Airbags alone are designed to work WITH seatbelts, and if you are not wearing your seatbelt the airbag will f*ck you up. And you can't turn off your airbag, soo... Furthermore, I cringe when I think of a person flying face first out their front windshield, 50 feet in the air, and landing on the ground unconscious. I don't even want to fall out of my loft onto the ground...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> and if you are not wearing your seatbelt the airbag will f*ck you up.


Airbags won't go off unless your seat belt is plugged in,


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Being one of the first people on the scene of an accident where NO ONE out of four people were wearing seatbelts - and let me tell you there was a LOT of blood - I try to always wear mine. It's a natural reflex to put on the safety belt when I get into a vehicle. I don't forget.
> 
> I'd like to see the evidence that says wearing seatbelts kills people - because I hear people talk about it all the time. But have never seen a comprehensive study.


Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.








[/quote]

You ever see cops taking measurements at an accident with a car that had relatively little damage except in the front and a circular halo in the windshield on the driver side? That's where someone's head went into the windshield, and they're braindamaged if lucky, but more likely than not dead. You only have to see one car with a few grand worth of damage in an easily survivable accident that someone got killed in not wearing a belt to think they're a good idea.

I wear mine whenever I'm in a car


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i never wear a seat belt i was in a nasty crash where the car rolled doing about 70 mph and i lived even though i broke my back,punctured my lung and torn my spleen i reckon if i was wearin my seatbelt i would have been crushed.I am fully recovered only thing i am left with is £10,000 compensation and a 6 inch scar where they saved my spleen.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I use a seat belt everytime I can. Last I checked my motorcycle didn't have a seat belt.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

My experience in the emergency trauma department has given me all the data I need. I wear a seat belt and require those riding with me to wear them.


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

i wear it and make sure everyone in my vehicle puts theirs on. it saved my life twice on 2 diff. rollover accidents.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Being one of the first people on the scene of an accident where NO ONE out of four people were wearing seatbelts - and let me tell you there was a LOT of blood - I try to always wear mine. It's a natural reflex to put on the safety belt when I get into a vehicle. I don't forget.
> 
> I'd like to see the evidence that says wearing seatbelts kills people - because I hear people talk about it all the time. But have never seen a comprehensive study.


Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.








[/quote]

You ever see cops taking measurements at an accident with a car that had relatively little damage except in the front and a circular halo in the windshield on the driver side? That's where someone's head went into the windshield, and they're braindamaged if lucky, but more likely than not dead. You only have to see one car with a few grand worth of damage in an easily survivable accident that someone got killed in not wearing a belt to think they're a good idea.

I wear mine whenever I'm in a car
[/quote]

Yeah I have seen cops,I know what your saying there guy.I was just saying that there is different instances in every situation.I have had 5 friends die due to stupid crap.On thought it was cool to huff freon(sp)dumd ass was walking down train tracks and never moved for the train.he was drug approx quarter mile,too boot there was an open casket.Another friend thought it would be kewl to rape a gal in seattle.He was found the next day sitting in the sea-tac mall parking lot with his head blown off due to a shot gun blast.2 more were died as a result from street racing on the back streets of Kent WA.One more was killed by drowning in a lake after the result of a car wreck( once again street racing)







I see I needed to give more info but I did not have time to,work was calling and is once again.I'll get back to this when I can.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i hate the seatbelt, but ever since one rainy day when a minivan came crashing into me from behind at a red light, i knew its not for me, its for the other drivers.
i have been drving for about 14 years now at the age of 23(i know its hard to believe but back in the day where i grew up, nobody cared) and i have souperb driving ablilities, but there are lots of people that should even have taken a driving test and they have a car. so i wear it to protect myself against fools on the road, which by the way consists of about 99% of drivers.
ive said it once and ill say it again, if you ever see a black prius with quebec plates, stay away, do not piss me off on the road, a car is a deadly weapon and i know how to use it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Being one of the first people on the scene of an accident where NO ONE out of four people were wearing seatbelts - and let me tell you there was a LOT of blood - I try to always wear mine. It's a natural reflex to put on the safety belt when I get into a vehicle. I don't forget.
> 
> I'd like to see the evidence that says wearing seatbelts kills people - because I hear people talk about it all the time. But have never seen a comprehensive study.


Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.








[/quote]

That not the seatbelt that killed them. that was lack of proper response that killed them. 
Don't take that as my lightening the fact of your loss. by no means do I mean to. But chances are if they haden't been wearing their seatbelt they would have died before the fire or the water got them.

Honestly I have a very low opinion of people that drive without their belts. And it enrages me when I see a parent driving without one while they have a child in their car. People that don't wear their seatbelts really just don't get it. Its not only about YOU. But think about after the crash. If you are killed or knocked out or thrown who is going to get your children out of the car that may be ready to catch fire? the chances of your being able to react AFTER the crash are greatly reduced if your not wearing a belt. 
Who is going to control the car after an impact if your out cold from hitting the windsheild. 
And think. how often do you drive your car into a lake. As opposed to the chances of just a regular fender bender on the road? 
Of course theres circumstances where not wearing a seatbelt might have been benifical. Such as a car compacting from such great impact. and somehow you were able to slip into the rear seat in time. Or if something flies thru your windsheild and you duck into the next seat.

But chances are your more likley to rear end someone or get hit in a intersection. and thats where wearing your seatbelt is going to do more good them bad.

Theres no some conspiriacy. Its just common sense.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Being one of the first people on the scene of an accident where NO ONE out of four people were wearing seatbelts - and let me tell you there was a LOT of blood - I try to always wear mine. It's a natural reflex to put on the safety belt when I get into a vehicle. I don't forget.
> 
> I'd like to see the evidence that says wearing seatbelts kills people - because I hear people talk about it all the time. But have never seen a comprehensive study.


Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.








[/quote]

That not the seatbelt that killed them. that was lack of proper response that killed them. 
Don't take that as my lightening the fact of your loss. by no means do I mean to. But chances are if they haden't been wearing their seatbelt they would have died before the fire or the water got them.

Honestly I have a very low opinion of people that drive without their belts. And it enrages me when I see a parent driving without one while they have a child in their car. People that don't wear their seatbelts really just don't get it. Its not only about YOU. But think about after the crash. If you are killed or knocked out or thrown who is going to get your children out of the car that may be ready to catch fire? the chances of your being able to react AFTER the crash are greatly reduced if your not wearing a belt. 
Who is going to control the car after an impact if your out cold from hitting the windsheild. 
And think. how often do you drive your car into a lake. As opposed to the chances of just a regular fender bender on the road? 
Of course theres circumstances where not wearing a seatbelt might have been benifical. Such as a car compacting from such great impact. and somehow you were able to slip into the rear seat in time. Or if something flies thru your windsheild and you duck into the next seat.

But chances are your more likley to rear end someone or get hit in a intersection. and thats where wearing your seatbelt is going to do more good them bad.

Theres no some conspiriacy. Its just common sense.
[/quote]

I have said what I have had to say.You do not know the cicumstances,Still you throw out you 2 cents there guy.I seen this first hand,and will not continue to have this debate.I dont wear mine and that is that.







JFYI My child is always wearing her saetbelt(I have more respect for her than that).


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Being one of the first people on the scene of an accident where NO ONE out of four people were wearing seatbelts - and let me tell you there was a LOT of blood - I try to always wear mine. It's a natural reflex to put on the safety belt when I get into a vehicle. I don't forget.
> 
> I'd like to see the evidence that says wearing seatbelts kills people - because I hear people talk about it all the time. But have never seen a comprehensive study.


Yeah like you'll read about that one in the paper or something.Of course you wont find mind much study or proof to back it up.They dont want that info out in the open.I have personally had three,yes 3 friends die because of there seat belt.One died in a lake due to drownding(sp)and the other 2 were killed in vehichle fires.








[/quote]

That not the seatbelt that killed them. that was lack of proper response that killed them. 
Don't take that as my lightening the fact of your loss. by no means do I mean to. But chances are if they haden't been wearing their seatbelt they would have died before the fire or the water got them.

Honestly I have a very low opinion of people that drive without their belts. And it enrages me when I see a parent driving without one while they have a child in their car. People that don't wear their seatbelts really just don't get it. Its not only about YOU. But think about after the crash. If you are killed or knocked out or thrown who is going to get your children out of the car that may be ready to catch fire? the chances of your being able to react AFTER the crash are greatly reduced if your not wearing a belt. 
Who is going to control the car after an impact if your out cold from hitting the windsheild. 
And think. how often do you drive your car into a lake. As opposed to the chances of just a regular fender bender on the road? 
Of course theres circumstances where not wearing a seatbelt might have been benifical. Such as a car compacting from such great impact. and somehow you were able to slip into the rear seat in time. Or if something flies thru your windsheild and you duck into the next seat.

But chances are your more likley to rear end someone or get hit in a intersection. and thats where wearing your seatbelt is going to do more good them bad.

Theres no some conspiriacy. Its just common sense.
[/quote]

I have said what I have had to say.You do not know the cicumstances,Still you throw out you 2 cents there guy.I seen this first hand,and will not continue to have this debate.I dont wear mine and that is that.







JFYI My child is always wearing her saetbelt(I have more respect for her than that).
[/quote]

Your right I don't know the cicumstances. But I know enough facts of reality and physics to know that its stupid to not wear your seatbelt. But hey I don't know you only what you've typed in this thread. And my conclusions are drawn from only what info you have given. And Yes. I do throw my 2 cents in because this is an open topic. If you don't want others input on a subject like this after saying what you have then maybe you should write a blog instead guy. 
What have you seen first hand that you think overrules tens of thousands of cases each year that show that seatbelts will and have saved more lives then kill? The Seatbelt law is there for dumbasses that think they know better. And to protect OTHERS on the road from them.

Let me ask you. Can you bench press 2500lb? If not I would suggest that you start wearing your seatbelt because thats generally how much force you will fly forward with should you get into an accident at 35 mph. If you don't do it for your own sake at least do it for your childs.

And trust me when I say that trying to control a car that is flying off the road into a ditch from the passenger seat after getting thrown there is not fun. 
\
JFYI- This is not a debate.


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

I wear one all the time now.When the law first came out here i didn,t and i,ve been warned once and charged once.Then last year i was in a bad head on accident and it saved my life so now as soon as i get in the car i put it on.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont wanna die so yes


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I feel naked if i dont have it on


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i always wear a seatbeat, sadly though when i am with friends that dont wear a seatbelt i dont say anything


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> sadly though when i am with friends that dont wear a seatbelt i dont say anything


I would, I wouldn't want to be crushed to death by them in an accident just because they decided not to take two seconds to put on their seat belts.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

yes everytime....i drive...kinda forget when im riding bi*ch lol that like never though


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i wear mine 100% of the time, i don't even think about putting on anymore, its just reflex.

And how could you say that you make your kids do it, or do it for them, yet you don't do it yourself? what kind of twisted logic is that?

If you rear end someone going say 25 or 30 mph, chances are a seatbelt will save you a broken nose and some dentures. You probably drive at that speed more often that say 60 mph. I would think you are better off with a seatbelt than not. Chances are that it will help you, and not hurt you.

That being said, my HS physics teacher never wore her seatbelt.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

its law here so we have to


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Everytime. I sometimes forget when im in a different car though. I should really try harder to remember because my friends are idiots.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes always


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ALWAYS use my seatbelt. its insanely stupid not to. it takes 2 seconds.

still wish theyd find a way to incorporate seat belts on school buses. always seemed wierd to me bussing kids around with no security like that. ever see a video of a bus crash? kids tumble and fly inside those things.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Car dont move unless everyone has their seatbelt on.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i dont like too but my new car has this red light right in the middle of the gauge cluster that wont turn off until you click it in so i find myself wearing it more often due to the annoying light that is quite a distraction


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Broke my neck once,, so i learned my lesson and wear the seatbelt everytime i'm in a car


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use them, always...


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Always its part of my reflexes just like flushing after making a deposit


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

fliptasciouz said:


> Always its part of my reflexes just like flushing after making a deposit


yup ^

ALot of you have been in some wicked accidents


----------

